# Puppy Strangles



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to update on Luna - after the first 24 hours on Steroids her symptoms reduced! :hello1:
Shes back to looking like Luna and hopefully she will be off the Steroids in 3 weeks...

I have read that Puppy Strangles can come back and back again though? 
Has anyone else had experience of this?

Unfortunately we've got another insurance company that wont pay the Vets directly :foxes15: (John Lewis) so a little annoying the claim papers may be out already.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad Luna feeling better. I Don't bother with pet insurance.I have an account only for vet bills I put little each week in it.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, so glad she is feeling better.

We are with John Lewis insurance also, they can pay the vet directly... our vet has just done a direct claim for us. We had to pay the excess and an £18 fee for them to do all the paperwork. But other than that the rest of the bill is being claimed directly from JL


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats interesting - I wonder if it depends on the vets then and some say no 

I doubt its going to be a great amount but either way its annoying having to wait to claim/be paid etc. I wish they all dealt directly.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that your baby is doing better! : ) My insurance doesn't pay directly either. :/ Kind of a pain, but still worth having. Usually takes about 2 weeks for mine to reimburse me.


----------

